# Crated at Night in Garage



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

I spend the whole waking 16-hour day with Ruger, my 2+ year old GSD. I work from home so he's with me in my home office all day. We take two long exercise walks a day, and usually break mid afternoon to play fetch in the yard. Ruger goes with me in my truck whether it's to the hardware store or to the gym. I literally spend no less than 16 hours a day with Ruger and I enjoy it as much as he does.

But at night I want my room to myself. And because Ruger wants to eat my cat (who started living outside since the dog arrived 2 weeks ago), I have to create an environment that's safe for the cat in case she decides to come inside. I live in the downstairs of my 2 story house. There's a kitchenette/office, bathroom, my bedroom, and the garage. The upstairs of my house is rented out and is off-limits.

The kitchenette/office is too cramped for Ruger's 48" crate. My bedroom I want to myself and I leave the window open so the cat can safely drop in. There is no other place to crate Ruger at night except the garage. I leave the door from the garage to the hallway open so he's not completely cut off. 

If this works, I'd like this to be our permanent setup. Is it OK for an adult GSD to be crated at night in the garage (with the door from the garage to the hallway left open), as a permanent arrangement? I've been having him sleep in his crate for the past 1 week in the office, tonight is the first night I'm having him sleep in his crate in the garage. I'm glad to get that huge crate out of my office now. I can't let him be loose in the office at night because the cat door is in the office, in case the cat decides to come home.

I hope I'm not being a bad dog owner. I don't know what else I can do.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't think that is bad at all.


----------



## Me_and_Kali (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh, man, i know how that feels. 
Kali also would like to eat the cats.. but this is only because she wants to play with the furry demons, and they don't agree/dont have the same play style. 2 months after she's been in the house and the cats barely started to get used to seeing her around. im still too scared to let them in the same room unattended. she's a high energy dog and she gets excited SO easily at seeing her 'brothers.' the kitchen and the larger balcony attached to it are now her territory. i feel bad about it, but for now this is the only way to avoid bad things from happening. u.u


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

I personally think its bad, but thats coming from me not crating any of my dogs (3) and them sleeping in the bed with me.

So unfortunately I think its wrong to isolate your dog when he's such a huge part of your day and you just let the CAT run free. 

Thats wrong. Lock the cat up.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Having never own or lived with a cat in my life, I'm somewhat bewildered ? 

The dog is a new arrival, I understand wanting to keep the cat safe, same as the GSD pup eating my Jack later in life, but they are bonding everyday. 

Don't know about training a GSD to coexist with a cat, but I would be researching that --- so both can be with you at night. The garage is fine short term, but if your in a cold climate, then the dog takes a back seat and God forbid an intruder enters at night, your cat don't care and the dog is locked away..

I have no issue with a dog being put in a crate ..


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Dogs and cats, particularly in a case where the dog has too much interest in the cat, should not be unsupervised, including at night when you are sleeping. I'm not sure how it's fair that the cat is now relegated to outdoors (very dangerous) because of the new kid coming in. It's only fair that he has some peace in the house so that the cat can come in.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have gates for my cats to have safe spots in the house. I could never leave my dogs out in the garage. Prefer to have them around me whereever I am.
Usually the cat is the one that sets the dynamics of the relationship. They can own it and not run, or they can be scaredy cats and entice the dog to chase.


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

Absolutely nothing wrong with crating your dog in the garage.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

nikon22shooter said:


> Thats wrong. Lock the cat up.


Dogs are den animals, they'd be a whole lot happier locked up than a cat would.

OP, while I like having my dog in the house with me and having her crated in the garage would not be ideal for me, however I certainly don't think your dog will suffer being in the garage for overnight, as long as the temps aren't too extreme.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

_I can't let him be loose in the office at night because the cat door is in the office, in case the cat decides to come home._

Just wondering, and maybe others can chime in - if the dog is crated in the office securely and the cat comes in the office then it seems like the cat would be safe from the dog?

_So unfortunately I think its wrong to isolate your dog when he's such a huge part of your day and you just let the CAT run free. 
__
Thats wrong. Lock the cat up. _

I disagree with this, and not to start an argument but the cat should be equally important. It is his house too, and he already has been partially uprooted due to the dog. I have had both cats and dogs, and it can be hard for noncat people to understand, but they are just as special as dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing at all wrong with this. NOTHING. 

Do you know what dogs do at night when crated? They SLEEP!


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

My dog is crated in the living room, and sometimes I think he actually gets really hot in the house. I don't think he would mind being crated in the garage, other than if it is a hot summer night.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lark said:


> _I can't let him be loose in the office at night because the cat door is in the office, in case the cat decides to come home._
> 
> Just wondering, and maybe others can chime in - if the dog is crated in the office securely and the cat comes in the office then it seems like the cat would be safe from the dog?


I think he said the crate is big and takes up tons of space in the office, so if the dog is fine being crated, why not move it to the garage where there is more space.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I crate two of my dogs at night, one in my living room and one in my bedroom. If I had a garage, they'd both be in there. Dogs don't think any different between crating in the living room and crating in the garage. If your garage was dangerously cold or hot, then I'd be concerned. But nothing wrong at all with crating in the garage as long as the dog is safe.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow, opinions from both sides. The cat is important to me, I've had her for 5 years before bringing in the dog 2 weeks ago. I feel terrible that she doesn't want to come inside. I'm working on trying to desensitize the dog to cats but it's not going that well. Anything that runs, he wants to chase it. And my cat is very skittish so that doesn't help.

There was some concern about temperatures in the garage. I leave the door in the garage that connects to the house open, so it equalizes and the garage is the same temperature as the rest of the house. When the A/C is run in the house, the garage gets cool air too.

I live in Hawaii at about 500' altitude. The temperature here is pretty constant year round, 75-82 during the day, 65-72 at night. At higher elevations with the mountain breeze, it gets a few degrees cooler.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't see the issue if the garage is comfortable temp. I prefer our crate next to the bed so Zoe is close but I do like that my cats have free run of the house at night. During the day they spend about 80% of the day taking cat naps on various beds. At night they'll chase each other and get into mischief. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

As long as the temps are safe (they sound like they are) and the dog isn't relegated out there all the time (he sounds like he's not), I don't think there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing wrong about that at all.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Liesje said:


> Lark said:
> 
> 
> > _I can't let him be loose in the office at night because the cat door is in the office, in case the cat decides to come home._
> ...


That's correct. The office is WAY too cramped with the 48" crate in there. I have a L-desk, conference/work table, and office chairs in a 12' x 15' space.



Lark said:


> I have had both cats and dogs, and it can be hard for noncat people to understand, but they are just as special as dogs.


I'm a cat-person since probably 20+ years. I was never a dog-person, but said if I ever got a dog, I'd get a GSD. I'm hoping for the day when my dog doesn't chase my cat and my cat comes back home inside and stands her ground. For right now, I have a high prey-drive dog and a skittish cat.


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

I dont think its bad just make sure the temperature is controlled in the garage

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

LoveEcho said:


> As long as the temps are safe (they sound like they are) and the dog isn't relegated out there all the time (he sounds like he's not), I don't think there's anything wrong with it.


In Hawaii, the temperature is constant within a few degrees of 65-72 degrees at night. The garage temperature is equalized with the house temperature because I leave the door between the garage and the house open.

Ruger is currently crated in the garage from 11pm to 7am. Like clockwork, I open his crate at 7am (he's usually lying asleep still) and he gets out, stretches, licks me all over with tail in hyperdrive while making those happy-dog whimpering sounds, and then he's with me for the next 16 hours whether we're going for walks, taking the truck to the gym or store, working in the home-office, or playing fetch in the yard. He's only in the crate in the garage for bedtime.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Baileysowner said:


> I dont think its bad just make sure the temperature is controlled in the garage
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is. As I've been saying, it's the same temperature as the house because I leave the door open to the garage.

The temperature in Hawaii is constant year-round, between 65-72 degrees at night plus or minus a few degrees. My thermostat is set to kick on the A/C if the temperature inside the house gets above 73 degrees. It rarely needs to go on except a few days in summer.

This morning when I woke up, the temperature was 64 degrees, typical morning temperature in Hawaii at my 500' altitude.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

scottkeen said:


> It is. As I've been saying, it's the same temperature as the house because I leave the door open to the garage.
> 
> The temperature in Hawaii is constant year-round, between 65-72 degrees at night plus or minus a few degrees. My thermostat is set to kick on the A/C if the temperature inside the house gets above 73 degrees. It rarely needs to go on except a few days in summer.
> 
> This morning when I woke up, the temperature was 64 degrees, typical morning temperature in Hawaii at my 500' altitude.


Temp sounds perfect. Like...really, really, really perfect. *sigh* :brrrwinter:


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

do you feel he would hurt the cat? my cats sleep with our GSD. i think its because they have batten him in the face so he knows not to bug them too much in rough housing. but they get along beautifully


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Sounds perfect...Hawaii? I'm a little jealous, if truth be told


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

blackshep said:


> Sounds perfect...Hawaii? I'm a little jealous, if truth be told


No kidding. I wonder if the OP would allow me to sleep in the garage?


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Lilie said:


> No kidding. I wonder if the OP would allow me to sleep in the garage?


Don't chase the cat and you might get the couch.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds perfect. Does your cat have high spots he can use to get away from the dog? Have you ever watched the show My Cat from **** on Animal Planet?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

_I'm hoping for the day when my dog doesn't chase my cat and my cat comes back home inside and stands her ground. For right now, I have a high prey-drive dog and a skittish cat. _

Years ago my spoiled only cat adjusted to 2 dogs. He kept away for quite awhile, then decided it was his house and came back and took over. I think yours might adjust well once he is used to the idea.


----------



## Swifty (May 11, 2013)

My GSD won't leave our cats alone either, but most of the house is off-limits to the dog so the indoor cat can relax most of the time. When the cat hops the gate into the dog's area, though... the Golden ignores the cat, but our GSD watches it intently and will almost pounce toward it when it comes close. No harm, but scares the cat into scampering off. Tried scolding her when it happens, but I'm really not sure whether to come down hard on it or if she'll grow out of her excitement over the cat (the GSD is just over a year old now).

I agree with the others here that being separated part of the day, especially when sleeping, is not a bad thing and the garage should be fine as long as the temp is comfy.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

Honestly, the dog gets attention for 16 hours a day then sleeps in a nice crate in Hawaii....doesn't sound like too bad of a life!


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Sounds like a good arrangement to me. Our GSD sleeps in the crate at night and cat sleeps with us. When I get up at 6am to let him out to potty, the GSD hops in the bed with dad for a little cuddle time and goes back to sleep for a bit while the cat heads to the kitchen to eat dropped ham on the floor while I make the kids school lunches. It's a win-win for everyone! 

Both your dog and cat will adjust to your new routine in time. 2 weeks is not very long and everyone (including you) is still learning how the new addition will fit in. I think you're doing great!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Sounds like a good set up to me!


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Lilie said:


> No kidding. I wonder if the OP would allow me to sleep in the garage?


If you don't mind a snoring dog that farts in his sleep, sure, you can share the garage with Ruger.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

So you have had your new dog 2 weeks? I think you need to make sure it's not allowed to chase your cat .. at all. You need to leash it to you if the cat is in the house and work on redirecting its attention to you when the cat is around. There are some good threads about dogs and cats on here. You might do a search for some more tips.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Tratkins said:


> Both your dog and cat will adjust to your new routine in time. 2 weeks is not very long and everyone (including you) is still learning how the new addition will fit in. I think you're doing great!


Thanks, I'm really glad to hear this. I can tell you that as a cat-person for over 20+ years, having a dog in my life felt like my whole world was turned topsy-turvy and to be honest, there was a period where I was debating whether I could adjust to this and had contacted the breeder about their return policy, just in case I couldn't handle this. The 2-week return policy ended this past Sunday, and I've committed myself to keeping Ruger and making this work. So, me, the dog, and the cat, we're all going to make this work somehow.

The crate-in-the-garage-at-night is just part of our "trying to find what works" adjustment period for all of this.

Glad to hear that 2 weeks is still a learning period for all of us.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their responses, and the support that what I'm doing with putting Ruger in his crate in the garage at night.

I can assure you that the garage temperature is the same as the rest of the house, as the door to the garage is kept open to equalize with the house temperature, and the ambient temperature in Hawaii at night rarely ever gets above 72 degrees, and is usually in the low-mid 60's. I would never do anything to intentionally harm my pets, I love them and I'm fully aware that if I ever get slack with my pets needs then their happiness and comfort somewhere else is more important.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

scottkeen said:


> If you don't mind a snoring dog that farts in his sleep, sure, you can share the garage with Ruger.


Hawaii? I don't care if Ruger is a pootin' machine!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

scottkeen said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for their responses, and the support that what I'm doing with putting Ruger in his crate in the garage at night.
> 
> I can assure you that the garage temperature is the same as the rest of the house, as the door to the garage is kept open to equalize with the house temperature, and the ambient temperature in Hawaii at night rarely ever gets above 72 degrees, and is usually in the low-mid 60's. I would never do anything to intentionally harm my pets, I love them and I'm fully aware that if I ever get slack with my pets needs then their happiness and comfort somewhere else is more important.


I was in Maui from Jan 20-27th. There was a 50 degree night in there and the locals were all freaking out! They don't even have heating systems there, the one gal told me. 

Your dog will be fine. Work on the cat thing, give it time, and accept and manage.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm happy to give a semi-success report for last night's crate-in-the-garage trial.


Ruger slept well in his crate in the garage last night, I covered the crate 80% with a canvas drop cloth to give him that den feeling.
Ruger didn't bark or whine or yelp once. The garage is next to my bedroom, so I think I would have heard it. When the crate was in my office, Ruger would bark or yelp maybe once during the night. In the garage, he didn't bark once.
When I went to open the crate promptly at 7am, Ruger was asleep sprawled out in the crate. The temperature in the garage was very comfortable, like the rest of the house, about 64 degrees.
Good cat news! I left my bedroom window open and heard my cat Kilia outside my open window meowing at 6:00am. My bedroom door was closed, and I was able to lean out the window and pick up Kilia and lift her into my bedroom and after a quick and panicked survey of the room that Ruger was not in the bedroom, she ate some treats from my hand and left out the bedroom window where she came in. This is the first time Kilia has been back in my house in 2 weeks! We will consider this a successful arrangement when Kilia the cat comes in through the window on her own.
I've been restricting Ruger from access to my bedroom ever since I brought him home 2 weeks ago. Not only because I don't want Ruger sleeping in my bedroom but also because I want the bedroom to be my cat's sanctuary. The bedroom door stays closed even when I'm not there, and I'm leaving the bedroom window open so the cat can get in from the outside whenever she wants (yeah, so can the burglars). I might eventually put a cat-door in the wall of the bedroom that goes to the outside.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Ruger here on my property in Kailua Kona, Hawaii (Big Island). Eventually I'll have a fence around the property and short but thick hedge on the ocean-view side (which also slopes down 30 feet below from the property grade), so Ruger doesn't have to be on a rope.

Has nothing to do with crating the dog in the garage at night, but thought you'd like to see Ruger happily living in Kona.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I missed the fact that Rugar is an adult dog and not a puppy. But regardless your arrangement sounds just fine. My concern would be taking the dog everywhere in the truck - vehicles do get uncomfortably hot quickly. I know you're in Hawaii and that may not be a problem but beaware of it.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I hope you can get the dog and cat on the same page It can take time and with an adult dog you may never get the chase out of him. My GSD was raised with my cats and they sleep together and play. He will chase strays like crazy but does not seem to want to hurt them. We had a Golden years ago that was 2 when I got him and he was a cat killer. I worked and worked to get him to at least tolerate my cats...never worked. The cats just knew to stay OUT of the yard.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok, I take it back. I'll just sleep on your porch!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have had GSD's and cats forever. All of my GSD's are cat safe and like the cats. But until they were adults and pretty bullet proof they were never allowed unsupervised around the cats. Accidents are too easy when prey drive kicks in. 

Cats are always given areas to get high. Our furniture is arranged so cats can navigate most of the house (except hallways) by going from chair to sofa to love seat to TV stand to counters/ breakfast bar etc. 

Then I got Mayhem. She will be 2 next month. She is still young but an adult. She will NEVER be unsupervised with the cats EVER. She is a committed chaser despite training and redirection. One day she MIGHT outgrow this and I admit she has gotten better. She is the first GSD I have not been sucessful with integrating to the cats. It is not because she dislikes them, she wants to play with them. But prey drive gone wrong is death to the cat. 

She is crated at night but in my room. I don't feel I need my room for me but that is a personal choice. Crated is crated no matter where it is as long as it is safe. Sounds like the garage is just fine. 

I have a friend that has a MACH GSD, he is crated in the garage at night. He survives just fine. 

Sounds like Ruger has a great home.

My cats are indoor only.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i love the area!


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm a cat person too! I have two dogs and one cat right now. So, I really get where you're coming from about making the environment safe and still welcoming to your cat. I think the crate in the garage is fine  I personally hope to let both my dogs sleep in the bed with me, but for now, they're both crated in my room by the bed. The cat prefers to sleep with my daughter. My cat is a tough guy and isn't too intimidated by the GSD, but he's still a pup, so it's different than your dog. 

I do think they can get along eventually. Once your cat starts coming in on a regular basis, maybe you could leave your door open so that she can go investigate the dog on her own terms? She'll probably do it at night while everyone is sleeping as that's when she'll feel safest sniffing him out. As long as he's in the crate, even if he wakes up and worst thing- lunges and barks, she can safely get away. She may not go near the crate for a while, but she'll be safe and just curious enough to try again eventually. 

As others said, try to train Ruger to not chase or bark at the cat. If you encounter cats on your outings, those are good opportunities to teach him to be quiet around them. I don't know about giving the cat a high place to jump b/c I'm envisioning destruction if she jumps up and Ruger is after her. He's not going to care that he's knocking things over, breaking things, etc. I would just make sure that she has more than one escape route from him should things get crazy. 

Ruger is beautiful, btw. It sounds like your set up is great and you're conscientious enough that all will be fine


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Then I got Mayhem. She will be 2 next month. She is still young but an adult. She will NEVER be unsupervised with the cats EVER. She is a committed chaser despite training and redirection.


I have the same thing with my 3 year old Sage. There is no getting through to her about the kitty. It is what it is.  Mimi (the almost 2 yr old siamese) is kept in the dog room with the elderly (14 yr old) blind Italian Greyhound while the GSDs are loose. They are big pals. I put the GSDs outside, or in crates, and then let Mimi run around. They just have to be separate. Same thing with the IG. I have to treat her like she is a cat too. Though I am able told Mimi on my lap, while I watch TV, with the dogs loose. They bug her for a minute, but after a few "leave its", they leave us alone. Of course, Sage is staring a hole in the kitty the entire time. My cat is completely unafraid of the dogs, and will not bite or scratch or otherwise act like a normal cat, or run away. She is a very delicate Siamese cat, weighing only about 4 lbs.

I think it's fine that your GSD is crated at night in a nice garage, _in Hawaii_.  I don't see that it's any different than me crating my dog in the dog room (extra bedroom) with the door shut. Or putting my cat in the dog room with the door shut.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Ok, I take it back. I'll just sleep on your porch!!!


Move over Lilie, I'm coming with you...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

On the cat thing go here, 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/132410-introducing-shepherd-cats.html 

no point in repeating. 

The garage thing it's your dog no opinion here. But for me I like my dogs by me, if I'm in the house they are by my side, when I go to sleep they are by my side. I got my dogs to be with me.

If I wanted an animal to sleep "outside" I'd get a horse. Is that an opinion or a statement?


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I also think getting the cat to not be scared and run helps as much as anything. Once my cats lost their fear and/or interest in the dog they were less fun. They do not run from him so that helps. some cats will always have more fear of dogs than others. Give it lots of time. They should be better once they get to know one another.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Kudos to you for keeping your cat safe. It sounds like the arrangement is working out just fine for your dog. 

My cats come first in my house because a dog could easily kill them. Rafi does fine with my two young cats but I have had fosters and one dog of my own who were not cat friendly. In those cases I kept the foster or my own dog crated or closed in a room about half of the time and spent that time with my cat. 

You really cannot be too careful--there are several people on this board whose dogs have killed their cats.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think the cat coming and going is problem number one. The dog will never get used to the cat that way. What if a stray cat or another critter pays a visit? I hate big bulky crates but sometimes we have to deal with them for a while. It can take a while for them to get used to each other and it may never happen. I have several cats and one of them just doesn't like my male GSD which causes him to react. It won't ever change between those two and they have learned to avoid each other most of the time. Are you planning on keeping the dog crated forever whether he needs to be or not?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> Kudos to you for keeping your cat safe. It sounds like the arrangement is working out just fine for your dog.


How is the cat safe now that it's living outside? There are lots of dangers outside and the cat has been an indoor cat up until two weeks ago. The cat isn't any safer outside. It's not a good arrangement for the cat.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

llombardo said:


> How is the cat safe now that it's living outside? There are lots of dangers outside and the cat has been an indoor cat up until two weeks ago. The cat isn't any safer outside. It's not a good arrangement for the cat.


Kilia the cat is an indoor/outdoor cat as long as I've had her, 5 years. She has had unrestricted access to the outdoors through 2 pet doors in the house. She has stayed on my property and I continue to feed her every day outside. She's always in good spirits and looking healthy when I see her outside in the early mornings and evenings. She was never a strictly indoor cat.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

BowWowMeow said:


> Kudos to you for keeping your cat safe. It sounds like the arrangement is working out just fine for your dog.
> 
> You really cannot be too careful--there are several people on this board whose dogs have killed their cats.


Even if the dog and cat end up as best friends, I can't totally trust the dog unsupervised because he's exhibited that high prey drive.

The arrangement is not ideal, but it seems to be working OK for now. The cat has some safe time to come home, and the dog gets 16 hours of active social time with me every day then sleeps comfortably in his crate in the garage.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

scottkeen said:


> Kilia the cat is an indoor/outdoor cat as long as I've had her, 5 years. She has had unrestricted access to the outdoors through 2 pet doors in the house. She has stayed on my property and I continue to feed her every day outside. She's always in good spirits and looking healthy when I see her outside in the early mornings and evenings. She was never a strictly indoor cat.


I do apologize for assuming that she is an indoor cat. This is where I leave this thread because I don't think cats should be outdoors at all. I think that the laws for them should be as strict as a dog at large, fines and all. Good Luck with your new pup!!


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I do apologize for assuming that she is an indoor cat. This is where I leave this thread because I don't think cats should be outdoors at all. I think that the laws for them should be as strict as a dog at large, fines and all. Good Luck with your new pup!!


Why do you think cats should not be outdoors?


----------

